# Help/Ideas needed



## alemankc (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi all. New here. New to soapmaking in general. Looked at and loved and want to try several things, but only thing I've tried so far is melt and pour.

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone could help come up with a recipe for homemade "Body Glide". Body Glide is a skin protectant used by many runners to help prevent chafing. It is a solid stick, similar to solid deodorant such as Old Spice. It's active ingredient is Allantoin and inactive ingredients include Aloe Vera Extract, C18-36 Acid Triglyceride,
Caprylic/Capric Triglycerides, Tribehenin, Tocopheryl Acetate
1.3 oz.

I would like to do something similar....qualities need to be non greasy and long lasting. And, of course, blister preventing. I would put it in an old deo container. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!  :wink:


----------



## Relle (Nov 18, 2011)

Just googled it and this is what comes up - easy

http://bathbodysupply.blogspot.com/2009 ... glide.html


----------



## alemankc (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I literally searched Yahoo for an hour last night and never found that! Thank you for your better searching skills! LOL!


----------



## khermsen (Nov 19, 2011)

Relle- thanks for referring the website.  I am going to "create" some Christmas bath sets for family/friends. The site got my creative juices going.....that.......and a cup of coffee!


----------



## Fragola (Nov 19, 2011)

Never knew such a product existed.

Let me see if I understand: it prevents skin irritation from clothes rubbing against it ? Isn't it possible to buy sportswear that's less abrasive ?

You apply it over your whole body ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you apply it in areas that you chafe. Like between the legs. A lot of runners use it because they are running for a long time. After a while, something's gotta give!


----------



## alemankc (Nov 19, 2011)

Fragola said:
			
		

> Never knew such a product existed.
> 
> Let me see if I understand: it prevents skin irritation from clothes rubbing against it ? Isn't it possible to buy sportswear that's less abrasive ?
> 
> You apply it over your whole body ?



When running a long run (my hubby does marathongs), it really doesn't matter what type of shirt/shorts/pants you wear.....there will be chafing. In men, I have seen many runners with bleeding nipples, believe it or not!  Usually it's put on the thigh area, and nipples on guys. Girls are usually okay in the upper chest because of tight fitting sports bras, although many put it on as well.


----------



## my2scents (Nov 20, 2011)

What a great website!!!


----------

